# castle / palais Hradschin



## lady jekyll

Hello everyone:

Can somebody tell me if Hradschin, in Prague, is a castle or a palais? There are sources that refer to it as a castle, and others as a palais.

Thank you in advance,

LJ


----------



## werrr

Neither the first nor the latter. It’s town district.

“Hradschin” is German, the Czech name is “Hradčany”. The word “Hradčany” itself means something like castle district. Historically, “Hradčany” was one of the four independent towns of Prague and it was (they were? Hradčany is plural in Czech) governed by the chancellor (Czech: purkmistr, German: Bürgermeister) of the Prague Castle.

The castle is called “Prague Castle”. In Czech it is “Pražský hrad”, or sometimes simply Hrad (notice the capitalization!).


----------



## lady jekyll

werrr said:


> Neither the first nor the latter. It’s town district.
> 
> “Hradschin” is German, the Czech name is “Hradčany”. The word “Hradčany” itself means something like castle district. Historically, “Hradčany” was one of the four independent towns of Prague and it was (they were? Hradčany is plural in Czech) governed by the chancellor (Czech: purkmistr, German: Bürgermeister) of the Prague Castle.
> 
> The castle is called “Prague Castle”. In Czech it is “Pražský hrad”, or sometimes simply Hrad (notice the capitalization!).



Hallo, Werr:
I am translating a German novel about the German invasion during the Second World War. During this period the office of the German Protector (of the novel,  of course) is supposed to  be set up in the Hradschin Castle. Therefore, there must be a mistake in the content or a confusion with the Czech name. Don't you think?

Thank you again.


----------



## werrr

Yes, it’s pretty common confusion among English and German speakers.

I don’t know what is in your novel, it needn’t be correct. The German Protector resided in the Černínský palác (German: Palais Czernin, English: Czernin Palace) which is a palace located in Hradčany, but it is not part of the Prague Castle. 

The Castle was residence of the Czech President even during the war.


----------



## lady jekyll

werrr said:


> Yes, it’s pretty common confusion among English and German speakers.
> 
> I don’t know what is in your novel, it needn’t be correct. The German Protector resided in the Černínský palác (German: Palais Czernin, English: Czernin Palace) which is a palace located in Hradčany, but it is not part of the Prague Castle.
> 
> The Castle was residence of the Czech President even during the war.



Werrr: Thank you, thank you very much! Now I have a clear idea of the whole terms used in the novel!!! 

Very best wishes, LJ


----------

